# Filtered Vs. Unfiltered



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry if this has been covered. I could not find any real good arguements to give me information.

Seems like it's split half and half, some like it and some dont.

discuss.


Also, if I decide that I like pipe smoking and find a nice pipe that I like. Can I just take the filter out and it will smoke fine?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've heard most people hate 'em, or just don't use them. I like that they absorb my spit.

You can simply smoke a pipe without it's filter, yes.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm firmly in the "no filter" faction. I enjoy paraphernalia as much as the next man, but I've never really seen the point. The purpose, as I understand it, of a "Filter" is to:

a) Absorb water. Definitely a good thing, but I'm convinced that this can be handled by careful smoking, which comes with practice, decent pipe design (which any good manufacturer will ensure - more or less; you can always find an expensive stinker) and good, well rested wood. I really can't stress the last enough. I'm always stunned when I use one of the few pre-transition Barling pipes I own. Ordinary "straight-through" Billiards and not even "Ye Olde Wood"... I also run a pipe cleaner down the stem to the end of the bore if things do get too moist.

b) Stop bits getting in your mouth. Don't think it's worth the effort. If you get bits, just spit.

There are also "Stingers" - metal contraptions that are averred to do the same but only really deal with the "bits". In my opinion they obstruct the flow of smoke and must go. Another cleaning task too. 

I've got a couple of "true" filter pipes in my collection but the filters themselves are collectors items and don't get used. I've converted a cartridge to using Falcon filters and didn't like the experience at all. It changes the taste of the tobacco for the worse. It tasted "filtery". Maybe they are indeed fantastic and I've ruined things for myself, but I simply don't believe it has.

But I'll warrant that the "pro-filter" brigade have as many or more positive stories to tell.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

huskers said:


> Also, if I decide that I like pipe smoking and find a nice pipe that I like. Can I just take the filter out and it will smoke fine?


Yes, you can.

Oddly enough, a majority of my pipes accept filters, but I never use them.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Oddly enough, a majority of my pipes accept filters, but I never use them.


Hi Clifford,
I noticed you buy quite a few new pipes. I buy only estate; the manufacturer I collect (Ropp) is long gone - or perhaps I'm simply too mean. Are the majority of new pipes filtered there days?
Cheers,
Robert


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

steinr1 said:


> Hi Clifford,
> I noticed you buy quite a few new pipes. I buy only estate; the manufacturer I collect (Ropp) is long gone - or perhaps I'm simply too mean. Are the majority of new pipes filtered there days?
> Cheers,
> Robert


Well...if you're referring to my more recent posts - yeah, I've bought quite a few new pipes lately! Among my briars....probably a little less than half were actually bought new. I have a bunch of cobs as well, and I bought all of those new (and all are filter pipes).

I wouldn't say *most* new pipes are filtered. I guess it depends on what you're in the market for. All (I think?) new Dr. Grabow pipes are filtered, the older ones aren't. A lot of Savenelli pipes are filtered. Most MM cobs are filtered, but there a re a few that aren't. None of Peterson's are filtered to my knowledge. Neither are Saseinis. Neither are higher end handmade artisan crafted pipes.

Just so happens that a lot of the pipes I've collected (new DG's and MM cobs) happen to be designed for filters.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

huskers said:


> Sorry if this has been covered. I could not find any real good arguements to give me information.
> Seems like it's split half and half, some like it and some dont.
> discuss. Also, if I decide that I like pipe smoking and find a nice pipe that I like. Can I just take the filter out and it will smoke fine?


There's different types of filters. Some are cotton-type that will absorb both liquid coming out of the tobacco during combustion as well as filter out SOME of the tars in the smoke.

Another filter (like the one in my one pipe) is just a small metal insert with a slot in it, that keeps small flakes of tobacco from traveling up the stem, and thus into your mouth.

If you smoke solely for the taste, you could use a white/cotton type filter. If you enjoy a bit of nicotine along with it, smoke it bare.


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

What do you guys think about the Savenelli balsa filters?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have one pipe that came with a box of triangle shaped wood filters. I tried it and just did not like it.

I actually dislike any obstruction in the pipe. I have a tendency to poke a cleaner in the stem as I smoke it. I have cut the stingers off the few pipes I have that came with them.

A clear un-obstructed flow of smoke is what works for me.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Filters are good for liquid catching sure but mute flavors more not always a bad thing.... Some tobaccos like trumpets need mutes here and there.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I just got a Sav with balsa filters. I've only smoked the pipe a few times and I kept the filter in. In all my other pipes I never use a filter but, so far, the balsa filter hasn't hindered my smoke one bit. I will need to pull the filter and try a few bowls without to form a solid opinion on balsa.


----------



## redsmoker666 (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought i would keep in the filter that came with the pipe but i noticed it was getting really dirty and just pulled it out until i got the money to buy some new ones. However when i was smoking without it i didn't notice the difference apart from the plastic stem getting a bit more moist that usual which imo isn't a problem. So yeah i won't bother with buying new ones and go filterless, funny because i'm a rollie cigarette smoker i cannot smoke them without filters bits of tobacco in your mouth gross.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a couple Savinelli pipes that take balsa filters. I've experimented with & without them.

-Draw: not a huge difference, but slightly tighter with the filter.
-Moisture: (depends on tobacco moisture, smoking speed, packing tightness & many other factors.) Yes, it is probably lower with the filter in though. But, assuming that your pipe filling, tamping & smoking procedures are sound (and you're drying out your tobacco to a good level prior to smoking), moisture should not be a major issue & can easily be solved by running a pipe-cleaner down to the bowl.
-Chunks: never had a big problem with chunks getting into my mouth, so I don't know why this would be an issue.

All in all, I don't see much of an upside to it, if anything it restricts air flow a little bit.

:noidea:


----------



## JimInks (Nov 11, 2012)

I found that filters do restrict air flow, and you can't run a pipe cleaner through the stem when using a filter. I haven't used a filter in a pipe since 1974, and I don't think I've missed anything. But if it works for you, hey, use 'em! "Tain't no crime" as a neighbor of mine used to say.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Thought I posted my :2 on this, but guess I didn't. The only reason I have found for keeping a filter is for smoking aromatic blends. Since these give off so much steam when smoked, I find having a filter absorbs the moisture and actually helps to bring _out _the flavors more. But this only works for heavily cased and wet smoking aro's, like CB and the like.
I like to keep one cob around with the filter, and pull them out of everything else!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

If it takes a kotex I use it, but take the stingers out of my DGs


----------

